# RITI ALLUCINANTI



## Mari' (1 Maggio 2008)

*i PICCOLI vengono gettati da un'altezza di 15 metri SU UN TELO TENUTO DAI «DEVOTI»*

*India_ neonati giù dalla torre*

*Incredibile rituale benaugurante celebrato ogni anno da musulmani e indù *

*SOLAPUR (INDIA) -* Sono scene agghiaccianti: nel villaggio di Solapur, nello stato di Maharashtra nell'India centro-occidentale, viene celebrato ogni anno un rituale che ha dell'incredibile. I neonati vengono gettati nel vuoto da un torre alta 15 metri. I piccoli cadono poi, sani e salvi ma assai scossi, su un telo tenuto dai devoti. I piccoli hanno tra i 9 e gli 11 mesi d'età. Secondo quanto riportano gli organi di stampa locali questo pericoloso atto di devozione si svolge da oltre 500 anni e ha il solo fine di donare salute al bambino. Nessuna tragedia sarebbe accaduta finora, assicurano gli abitanti. All''impressionante spettacolo assistono sia indù che mussulmani mentre le forze di polizia locali si limitano a garantire la sicurezza dell'intero svolgimento. «Fa bene al bambino; gli dà coraggio, intelligenza e forza», riferisce una madre. «Le persone hanno timore e devozione di Dio. Questa è un'antica tradizione ed è quello che queste persone vogliono», dice Ravikiran Mehta, un esponente politico locale. Elmar Burchia
*01 maggio 2008*
*corriere.it
* 




http://mediacenter.corriere.it/MediaCenter/action/player?uuid=aa5826b6-179d-11dd-8da7-00144f02aabc


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> *i PICCOLI vengono gettati da un'altezza di 15 metri SU UN TELO TENUTO DAI «DEVOTI»*
> 
> *India_ neonati giù dalla torre*
> 
> ...
















Se lo ripetono da 500 anni è un segno che si tende a ripetere quanto si è subìto​


----------



## Mari' (1 Maggio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Se lo ripetono da 500 anni è un segno che si tende a ripetere quanto si è subìto​


Cio' non toglie ch'e' un rito barbaro/cudele ... andrebbe abolito, siamo nel 2008 D. C. cazzarola


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cio' non toglie ch'e' un rito barbaro/cudele ... andrebbe abolito, siamo nel 2008 D. C. cazzarola


Da quel che ho sentito io, è un rito di ringraziamento alle divinità per aver fatto si che il bimbo venisse concepito, una specie di voto.

Il fatto che non succeda nulla credo sia dovuto alla non consapevolezza del neonato che quindi mantiene il corpo rilassato, quindi niente rigidità e conseguenti fratture... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ho visto le scene in tv...notevole!!


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2008)

Io a qualcuno che bazzica qui in Italia, quando era piccino l'avrei fatto atterrare senza telo


----------



## Mari' (2 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io a qualcuno che bazzica qui in Italia, quando era piccino l'avrei fatto atterrare senza telo


1 soltanto?!


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> 1 soltanto?!


beh...qualcuno in senso lato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




facciamo qualche migliaio


----------



## Lettrice (2 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io a qualcuno che bazzica qui in Italia, quando era piccino l'avrei fatto atterrare senza telo


Ma pure da grande un _perziero_ ce lo farei


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma pure da grande un _perziero_ ce lo farei


facevano bene gli spartani...grande popolo


----------



## Iago (2 Maggio 2008)

...chissà quanti ne sono morti!

...e non lo dicono...


----------



## Mari' (2 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> beh...qualcuno in senso lato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... sei sempre troppo buono tu


----------



## Mari' (2 Maggio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> ...chissà quanti ne sono morti!
> 
> ...e non lo dicono...


----------



## Iago (2 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


>



sei d'accordo Marì?


----------



## Mari' (2 Maggio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> sei d'accordo Marì?


SI! 

Hai visto come li prendono e li passano nel filmato? ... come un fascio di ravanelli


----------



## Iago (2 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI!
> 
> Hai visto come li prendono e li passano nel filmato? ... come un fascio di ravanelli



sinceramente non l'ho guardato neanche

vi credo!

quando sono stato in Tunisia, ho sentito le urla dei maschietti che venivano sottoposti alla circoncisione...mi è bastato ad aprire un mondo....


----------



## Nobody (2 Maggio 2008)

*lo so...*



Mari' ha detto:


> ... sei sempre troppo buono tu


...è il mio vero cruccio


----------



## Verena67 (2 Maggio 2008)

*Orsi cinesi*

io sono sotto shock per la storia degli orsi cinesi, oggi.

Ma già, chi non rispetta gli umani, come puo' rispettare gli animali?!?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> io sono sotto shock per la storia degli orsi cinesi, oggi.
> 
> Ma già, chi non rispetta gli umani, come puo' rispettare gli animali?!?


Ho visto anche io quel servizio sull'estrazione della bile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Terribile e...barbaro!!


----------



## Lettrice (3 Maggio 2008)

Col tasso di mortalita' che c'e' in India figuratevi uno piu' uno meno fa differenza... La Cina poi con l'aborto fino all'ottavo mese di gravidanza sta a pensare a come essere civile con gli orsi...

Scusate il cinismo mattuttino... pero' paese che vai usanze che trovi anche se le si possono considerare inutili e barbare...


----------



## MariLea (3 Maggio 2008)

ad esser sincera... qualcuno da bambino ce lo avrei lanciato anche io


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ad esser sincera... qualcuno da bambino ce lo avrei lanciato anche io


conoscendo la tua bontà d'animo...scommetto senza lenzuolino eh!!


----------



## MariLea (3 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> conoscendo la tua bontà d'animo...scommetto senza lenzuolino eh!!


beh... a volte son proprio sbadata


----------



## brugola (5 Maggio 2008)

li ho visti...
mi veniva da ridere....scendimi il cane che lo piscio...


----------



## Old Asudem (5 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ad esser sincera... qualcuno da bambino ce lo avrei lanciato anche io


non osavo dirlo...


----------

